# Lokation von Bean Klassen?



## NiBurhe (21. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
wir sollen für die Uni ne JSP/Servlet Anwendung machen, nachdem ich nun mit dem richtigen Eclipse JEE das erste JSP zum laufen bekommen habe, spiele ich nun nach mit Java Bean. Leider habe ich das Problem, dass er die Klasse von meinem JavaBean nicht findet. Ich habe eine normale Klasse als Bean erstellt und habe nun folgende Automatisch generierte Ordnerstruktur.





Danke

NiBurhe


----------



## bronks (21. Nov 2007)

Verwende nicht das default package, dann wird es funktionieren bzw. Du darfst Deine Klasse nicht im SrcRoot haben bzw. schieb Deine Klasse in ein package


----------



## NiBurhe (21. Nov 2007)

Danke, mit Paketen geht es.

Ich hatte nur das Problem, dass irgendein Programm auf das war-File zugegriffen hat und dadurch eclipse nicht neu exportiert hat, obwohl es keine Fehlermeldung gegeben hat.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Plugin, was das Projekt als war-file exportiert und auf dem Tomcat deployed? Weil Exportieren, altes undeployen, neues deployen und dann erst neu laden, ist etwas nervig.

MfG
NiBurhe


----------



## Rydl (22. Nov 2007)

benutz statt eclipse j2ee am besten eclipse wtp -->  Web Tools Platform All-In-One Packages: http://download.eclipse.org/webtools/downloads/drops/R2.0/R-2.0.1-20070926042742/

dort hast du auch die j2ee umgebung drin und außerdem ein feature mit dem du einen tomcat steuern kannst. die war dateien musst du dann nicht mehr selber bauen und es wird hot-deployed, das heißt wenn dein server läuft und du was am code änderst, wird der server automatisch mit der neukompilierten klasse neugestartet.


----------



## bronks (22. Nov 2007)

Rydl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... dort hast du auch die j2ee umgebung drin und außerdem ein feature mit dem du einen tomcat steuern kannst. die war dateien musst du dann nicht mehr selber bauen und es wird hot-deployed, das heißt wenn dein server läuft und du was am code änderst, wird der server automatisch mit der neukompilierten klasse neugestartet.


Eclipse-jee-europa macht das in der Standardkonfiguration auch. Ich nehme an, daß beim NiBurhe ein Konfigurationsproblem vorliegt.

Gibt es zwischen dem WtpAllInOneBundle und EclipseJeeEuropa überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es zwischen dem WtpAllInOneBundle und EclipseJeeEuropa überhaupt einen Unterschied?


Ja. http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/compare.php


----------

